# مشاريع تخرج



## hameedalsobhi (16 يوليو 2010)

_عايز مشارع تخرج في الاتصالات........؟_


----------



## * AishA * (17 يوليو 2010)

my final year project was about audio watermarking... search about it.. it is very nice.. we worked on it on MATLAB Program​


----------



## معاذ عبد ربه (21 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا كيفك انا طالب اصالات ابحث عن مشروع تخرج للفصل القادم


----------



## الجنرال2010 (25 يوليو 2010)

I think about Mobile Jammer......... Could you help me pls???
I am going to the final Year...


----------



## shanquty (27 يوليو 2010)

والله الواحد زيكم ومحتار ......وتعب من كثر ما بيبحث


----------



## تسنيم مقابله (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد مشروع تخرج يكون موضوعه عن network
باسرع وقت


----------



## فواد محمد الكيلاني (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد مشروع تخرج في الماستر قسم اداره البناء


----------



## فواد محمد الكيلاني (7 أغسطس 2010)

بالتحديد في اداره العقود والمنازعات


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

gratciaaaaaaa


----------



## zainab mohsin (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد مشروع تخرج تصميم عارض الصور بلغة الفيجوال بيسك browser


----------



## smeet (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد امثله مشلبها عالميه او عربيه لمراكز او مصحات العلاج الطبيعي


----------

